# What cool and useful things would you do with your Windows VPS?



## Hxxx (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi,

I you had one Windows VPS idle, what cool and useful things would yo do with it?


----------



## HaitiBrother (Mar 29, 2014)

Host a Skype Music DJ server?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Mar 29, 2014)

Reinstall to Gentoo.


----------



## tchen (Mar 29, 2014)

24hr live stream the windows pipe screen saver.


----------



## goo (Mar 29, 2014)

Loadup a virtual audio cable and spotify, then join teamspeak servers playing music


----------



## Nett (Mar 29, 2014)

Traffic exchange

Video encoding


----------



## texteditor (Mar 29, 2014)

Host .NET stuff? idk, I suppose you can do that on Lunix these days too with Mono. I guess "bot some online game" is the only uniquely-Windows use case I can think of


----------



## Enterprisevpssolutions (Mar 30, 2014)

Convert to centos w/cpanel if hosting email, sites and databases and not worry about windows updates or security issues not to mention its linux.  B)


----------



## mikho (Mar 30, 2014)

What do you want to do with it?


----------



## dave (Mar 30, 2014)

In the past I've tried to come up with ideas about what I could do with a windows vps, but haven't really found anything interesting.

I suppose you could load virtualbox on it, and run centos or some other linux from virtualbox.

And I'm not anti-windows.  I use it on my home pc.  Just not that interested in a windows server.  But I'm open to new ideas, if there could be something useful to do with it.


----------



## HostStage (Mar 30, 2014)

Hello,

There are many things you can do with a windows VPS.

You can run any application ressources intensive. (SEO tools to name one of the top usage of a windows VPS)

You can create awesome video and upload them to youtube in a heart beat.

You can create a game server, a web TV, web radio or  even a stream relay. 

You can create also your own cloud to host your most important files.

If you have Windows server edition, you can also start hosting a website with IIS.

So many things to be done, just find something you would like doing.


----------



## FHN-Eric (Mar 30, 2014)

You can do a lot of things with a windows vps, the only thing missing is a decent control panel like cPanel for windows server. If someone made one easy to use like cPanel, it would have a chance of competing.


----------



## fixidixi (Mar 30, 2014)

FHN-Eric: on the contrary: i think windows server is much more like a control panel, the only decent thing its missing is full-featured command prompt  there are so many things u cant do over cmd just in the gui (or its not documented anywhere how)


----------



## tchen (Mar 30, 2014)

fixidixi said:


> FHN-Eric: on the contrary: i think windows server is much more like a control panel, the only decent thing its missing is full-featured command prompt  there are so many things u cant do over cmd just in the gui (or its not documented anywhere how)


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_PowerShell


----------



## howardsl2 (Mar 30, 2014)

If you only run Linux at home, you can use that idle Windows VPS to remotely run some windows-only software, such as minesweeper and 3d pinball space cadet.


----------



## raindog308 (Mar 30, 2014)

FHN-Eric said:


> You can do a lot of things with a windows vps, the only thing missing is a decent control panel like cPanel for windows server. If someone made one easy to use like cPanel, it would have a chance of competing.


Never used it myself but...cPanel makes one:

http://enkompass.cpanel.net/


----------



## Packety (Mar 30, 2014)

i would have reinstalled it to centos, so much more you can do with it then!


----------



## Hxxx (Mar 30, 2014)

ehm

Is a Windows only host, no reinstall to centos 

Currently using it for ampps, for development websites. 

One can install wordpress and joomla instances and much more with WEB PI from Microsoft. Works good. But for my likes, IIS is meh.


----------



## MannDude (Mar 31, 2014)

Ordered a Windows VPS from Winity last month... I think all I've done is install Firefox and run a speedtest... I really have no idea what to use it for.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Mar 31, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Ordered a Windows VPS from Winity last month... I think all I've done is install Firefox and run a speedtest... I really have no idea what to use it for.


That's me and my Corgitech Windows VM in LA.  I originally wanted to install Opserver but I found out Opserver doesn't do linux monitoring.  I originally wanted to replace my Observium installation with it but...  yeah.


----------



## serverian (Mar 31, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> That's me and my Corgitech Windows VM in LA.  I originally wanted to install Opserver but I found out Opserver doesn't do linux monitoring.  I originally wanted to replace my Observium installation with it but...  yeah.


You can install PRTG


----------



## raindog308 (Mar 31, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Ordered a Windows VPS from Winity last month... I think all I've done is install Firefox and run a speedtest... I really have no idea what to use it for.


The industry needs more customers like you. . "ok, I'll buy it buy I have no idea what I'll do with it."


----------



## Roger (Mar 31, 2014)

IIS, MSSQL, and .NET applications is a common use scenario for Windows Server hosts.


----------

